# Creepy Korean Comic



## Amiir (Jun 27, 2015)

Let me share another thing with y'all, this time a creepy comic. It's korean and is pretty damn famous. Chances are most of you know it already. For those who don't, here you go... http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&weekday=tue







Tehehehe...


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh sonuva bitch! I'm not falling for this again! Someone already got me with this a few months ago lol


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 27, 2015)

I love that one!!! I remember posting it in a thread some time ago and it got a few people.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 28, 2015)

I like the animated parts ^ ^


----------



## Caledonian (Jul 2, 2015)

the animated part was unexpected and made me jump.... :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## neku-neku (Jul 28, 2015)

first time i read this i was lucky.I READ THIS WITH MY FAMILY AROUND.what would happen if i was alone?


----------



## Byron (Jul 28, 2015)

That is surprisingly effective.

I didn't need those pants anyway.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh shit.
I know this comic because my bro showed it to me.
I shit nearly in my pants because of this.


----------



## Yarra (Jul 29, 2015)

That was good.  Enjoyed it.  thx


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 31, 2015)

Im too scared to click the link after reading the comments


----------

